# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  MF Music Fancier - không gian âm nhạc giữa lòng Hà Nội - MF cafe

## thanhngapt86

Dẫn lối bằng một con đường nhỏ rợp cây bóng cây xanh mát và tiếng chim hót líu lo, cà phê MF mang đến cho ta cảm giác dễ chịu, thư thái ngay từ lần đầu tiên đặt chân tới.

Tuy nhiên, nếu mong đợi được thư giãn ở một nhà hàng ngoài trời mang phong cách cổ điển thì đây không phải là điểm dừng chân lý tường, bởi phía cuối lối đi yên bình ấy lại mở ra một không gian hoàn toàn hiện đại.

MF không khác biệt lắm so với những quán cà phê lớn ở Hà Nội. Vẫn là những chiếc bàn trải khăn lịch sự, những bộ ghế sofa bề thế, vẫn là ánh đèn vàng dìu dịu, ấm áp, hay một quầy bar sáng trưng nơi góc phòng... Nếu có đặc biệt chăng chỉ là giữa con phố Ngô Văn Sở nhỏ bé ngắn tí teo, nhiều người không nghĩ lại tồn tại một quán cà phê "bát ngát" đến thế.












uả thật, MF rất rộng với 2 tầng đều "thênh thang". Nhưng điều này hoàn toàn hợp lí, bởi đây không chỉ là một quán cà phê hay nhà hàng thông thường, mà mục đích mở ra của nó còn để phục vụ cho nhu cầu thưởng thức âm nhạc của dân Hà Thành. Bởi vậy, nó phải thực sự là một khán phòng lớn cho những thính giả yêu nhạc.

Các chương trình âm nhạc ở cà phê MF diễn ra vào khoảng 20h với "thực đơn" khá đầy đủ, mỗi ngày là một phong cách. Dù bạn có là fan của bất kì dòng nhạc nào thì cũng có thể tìm thấy ở đây "món ăn tinh thần" mà mình yêu thích.

Nếu muốn được chìm đắm trong những giai điệu ballad, country quốc tế nhẹ nhàng, bạn hãy đến đây vào mỗi tối thứ 2 đầu tuần, chọn cho mình một góc ngồi đủ gần sân khấu để lắng nghe tiếng piano du dương và ngắm nhìn ca sĩ "phiêu" trong từng lời hát.

Hoặc nếu thuộc nhóm người có gu nhạc "khó nghe" hơn một chút, thì những ca khúc và các điệu nhạc jazz tinh tế chắc sẽ khiến bạn hài lòng. Nhưng nhớ là chỉ thứ 5 hàng tuần mới có.

Thậm chí nếu dịp nào đó, muốn tạo ấn tượng với một "người bạn già" hay vị sếp đứng tuổi, bạn có thể mời họ ghé nơi này, cho họ được sống lại những ký ức xưa cũ của mình với các bài hát đi cùng năm tháng. Vì mỗi tối thứ tư là lúc cà phê MF biểu diễn dòng nhạc cách mạng.

Và tất nhiên, không thể thiếu khoảng thời gian cho những cặp đôi yêu nhau. Đến đây vào các ngày cuối tuần, bạn và người ấy sẽ được thưởng thức buổi hòa tấu đặc biệt với nhiều ca khúc trữ tình nổi tiếng. Quả là gợi ý không tồi để hai bạn tận hưởng phút giây êm đềm, lãng mạn bên nhau.




Ngoài ra, cũng như các nhà hàng cà phê khác, MF phục vụ rất nhiều món ăn và đồ uống cho khách. Đó là các món nhẹ điểm tâm như hành tây chiên, súp gà, bún Thái, bánh mỳ thịt nguội; hay những món chính gồm bò Úc nướng, cá hồi nướng pho mai, mỳ Ý, salat Nga, mực chiên giòn, và các loại cơm văn phòng phổ biến, cùng nhiều thứ sinh tố, nước ép hoa quả, cocktail, bia rượu... Bởi vậy, nơi đây thích hợp cho dân văn phòng tới dùng bữa trưa, gặp mặt đối tác hoặc những ai có nhu cầu tổ chức sinh nhật, offline và họp mặt bạn bè.




_Địa chỉ: MF Music Fancier, 25 Ngô Văn Sở, Hoàn Kiếm Hà Nội._
>> Bản đồ địa điểm đến MF Music Fancier




(Theo BĐVN)
Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------

